# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Wellbutrin (Bupropion)

## BananaExpress

Has anyone had experience with Wellbutrin? From what I'm reading it seems like something that could work for me.. I feel like I need my mood, and my concentration, "jacked up" a few notches, not leveled out.

----------


## UltraShy

It might work, it might not.  Trying it is the only way to find out.  Individual response to meds vary so much that how it impacts others is of limited value in telling you what it will do for you personally.

My own experience was that Wellbutrin does nothing other than have a very mild appetite suppressant effect.  And I emphasize VERY MILD.  I'd personally be unable to differentiate it from placebo.  Though compared to numerous meds with highly offensive side effects, simply lacking such negative effects is in itself quite an improvement.

----------


## onawheel

I've been reading up on meds (from an antidepressant POV) this morning and out of all of them this one sounds like it would be the most beneficial for me.
I read that wellbutrin when used as an antidepressant it's "for depression with moderate or low anxiety", so not really the most ideal stand alone med for SAD. It's very common for it to be combined with an SSRI for depression (for depression with high anxiety) which is something I may consider even though I'm still skeptical of SSRIs. 
I have an appointment next week with a new psychiatrist so I'll be suggesting this as a possible option. Wellbutrin first then maybe a super low does of a SSRI later if needed. I've already tried lexapro and reacted badly to it.

'Preclinical and clinical data demonstrate that bupropion (wellbutrin) acts via dual inhibition of *norepinephrine* and *dopamine* reuptake, NDRI, which constitutes a novel mechanism of antidepressant action'. thanks wiki.

----------


## pam

I took it for a week several years ago to take care of 3 things at once--lose weight, depression, and to quit smoking. Instead I ended up in the ER because I had a severe allergic reaction to it! 4 out of 5 people I knew about that used it to try to quit smoking had the same thing happen to them. It was weird. But you won't know until you try!

----------


## Frogger

Helped with my depression, made my anxiety and moods horrid.

----------


## WineKitty

WB induced rage in me and made me very short tempered.

----------


## Mboggs89

Bupropion worked for me when I was on it, but then they suddenly took my off because they said I needed a primary care doctor, but the only way you can find out if it works for you is to try it, but yes it worked for me

----------


## panda

I just started taking it a few days ago and I think I got my sore throat from it. =/

----------


## Misssy

Right now I am not taking anything at all though these were the things I tried 

1) Prozac
2) Zoloft and Paxil 
3) Welbutrin 

I think there was another but can't remember now. 

The Welbutrin did work the best for me. The doctors had me on a very high dosage though. When I stopped taking it I also ended up going into a very deep depression though it was the perfect storm because at the same time I lost my job. Thing is once I was prescribed those medications my doctors rarely ever saw me afterwards so really no-body was monitoring me. 

It was zoloft or paxil that I think was giving me very weird mood swings I can't remember which one it was. 
I only remember feeling very upset like crying and hysterical....these are not traits of my normal personality. 
I'm usually anxious but mellow.

----------


## PurpleRose

> Has anyone had experience with Wellbutrin? From what I'm reading it seems like something that could work for me.. I feel like I need my mood, and my concentration, "jacked up" a few notches, not leveled out.



Hey  :: i am the same as u, i really need a big motivational kick and i could do with having energy to look after my baby girl and i hear wellbutrin is useful in combating fatigue which i have had since having my baby seven months ago. I wish u the best and hope you get them, let me know what you think of them, side effect wise  ::):  I am tempted because they have weight loss and appetite suppression as side effects and increase sex drive rather than decrease it like so many SSRI and TCA meds, not that i had many issues with them except on nortiptyline, i lost the sex drive completely and caused sedation, weight gain and sleep which is not good. I would like to see other peoples experiences with it


its used as a second line of treatment where I come from (N.Z) but in England where I am now the doctor told me I need to see a shrink to approve them dammit and a shrink wont because i take effexor in high doses

oh and Ultrashy, yeah i heard its not too good for high anxiety as its stimulating and stims are no good for extreme anxiety
i do like the idea of the appetite suppression though, effexor did that in the early months, it was a good year before my appetite came back

----------


## metamorphosis

Wellbuts XL 300mg, as an adjunct to an SSRI is basically makes a triple-reuptake inhibitor. Though maybe not as strong on the DA end but good for countering sexual, energy and appetite side-effects often with prozac blah blah blah. One thing though, is that the instant and even SL. can cause to much active NE for anxiety issues. IMO, if your going to use it; then use the very steady release of the XL, q.d. The SL bid was to much active NE  in spurts for me. I hope to use the XL again, if my PR assistance goes through.

----------


## UltraShy

As mentioned by others above, Wellbutrin *may* be too stimulating for those with anxiety.  Though that doesn't mean it should never be used.  I've proven unable to even notice if it's stimulating.  I'm the same guy who just took 20mg of Adderall upon waking, so if amphetamines aren't too much for me it makes sense something that's only marginally stimulating would go unnoticed by me.  There's one highly frustrated guy on SAS who's really pissed that his doc won't even allow him to try Wellbutrin out of fear it will be too stimulating -- totally nuts, as if that's the case he can simply stop and effects ends real fast given the short half-life of this med.

----------


## YFS

> As mentioned by others above, Wellbutrin *may* be too stimulating for those with anxiety.  Though that doesn't mean it should never be used.  I've proven unable to even notice if it's stimulating.  I'm the same guy who just took 20mg of Adderall upon waking, so if amphetamines aren't too much for me it makes sense something that's only marginally stimulating would go unnoticed by me.*  There's one highly frustrated guy on SAS who's really pissed that his doc won't even allow him to try Wellbutrin out of fear it will be too stimulating -- totally nuts, as if that's the case he can simply stop and effects ends real fast given the short half-life of this med.*



Damn straight!  ::

----------


## Mboggs89

It honestly helped me in the past when I only had depression it worked wonders, but now I have panic disorder and it made my anxiety worse and I had more side effects this time. So it really depends on the person and what u want to use it for...

----------


## metamorphosis

Wellbutrin has helped me not only with my depression, but also with minor side-effects. Which, I have had with Lexapro-sexual dysfunction, lowering appetite, and improving my energy.
Important- There are three kinds of Wellbutrin currently available. These being instant release, a slower SR, and a one a day slowest release XL. If you are going to use Wellbutrin and you have anxiety issues or not. The XL is the way to go.
Wellbutrin is a norepinephrine and to a lesser degree dopamine antagonist. N.E. is a very stimulating monoamine. That presents a problem with the faster acting forms of bupropion. So, the instant and SR can cause agitation, jitteriness, increased anxiety, especially for those who have an anxiety disorder etc. Everyone has their own reaction to meds. but in this instance from personal and many anecdotal instances usually the same reaction occurs.
The XL form is the way to go.
I have used the XL version with very good results. I can't handle the SR version.

----------


## JaneDoe

When my mom was put on it, it made her very angry, irritable, and hard to deal with. She also became more depressed and cried all the time. I believe a lot fo that was due to being taken off of Celexa, which had been helping her, and switched to that (because of her health insurance).

----------

